

The $100,000 Twitter hitcher: How Baydin got Dave McClure to invest  - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2010/10/15/twitter-plea-helps-baydin-get-seed-money-from-angel-investor-dave-mcclure-startup-moving-to-the-valley-next-month/

======
necrecious
Too bad Baydin is moving to Cali. I learned a lot from the public pitch they
did a few weeks ago at Capitalize. Guess the pitch was good practice for the
west coast. :)

Wish these guys good luck in SV.

------
okeumeni
I can't see picture of Michael Chin <http://www.baydin.com/about.html> are
they still in business?

~~~
mikejchin
Yes, we're still in business. :)

